# People's Taste - I don't understand



## Dikkie (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi peeps !

Just need to say that... I don't understand.

Now, that said.... 

When you put photos online, it happens you get comments or likes or faves or whatever.
(for example on Instagram / Flickr / forums... )

What strikes me a lot lately ... is that I get the most likes on my most rubbish photos I put on the net.
Quick snapshots with my cellphone, with less quality, through dirty windows,... 

And I get less appreciation for photos where I put tons of effort in it. Like waiting for the right timing of the day, blue hour, ... exploring the surroundings, area some weeks before I go shooting,... having lots of postprocessing or editing later on.

Sometimes really strange. 
I get the idea that most of the people watching the internet are not looking for quality or added value anymore.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 3, 2016)

Not strange at all, really.   Average people know they are average, and resent it if they think someone is 'showing off'.   Whereas they applaud those that are seen as no better at something than they are.    We are a screwed up species.  Our brains have not fully evolved yet, and is a wee bit of a problem.


----------



## Designer (Mar 3, 2016)

Dikkie said:


> I get the idea that most of the people watching the internet are not looking for quality or added value anymore.


In my opinion, most are simply not educated as to what is better art.


----------



## limr (Mar 3, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Not strange at all, really.   Average people know they are average, and resent it if they think someone is 'showing off'.   Whereas they applaud those that are seen as no better at something than they are.    We are a screwed up species.  Our brains have not fully evolved yet, and is a wee bit of a problem.



I disagree somewhat. I'm not convinced that average people know they're average. That may have been more true in the past, but humans are notoriously bad at judging themselves. I think it's even more common in these "everyone gets a trophy" times to think that we are better than we really are. 

And even if it's true that they are not "liking" an image because they are resentful of people who can take a better photograph, I think this only holds if they are fellow photographers and are feeling competitive. From what I've seen, it's the people who know nothing about photography who tend to like what we photographers recognize as a mediocre picture.  I think it's kind of like watching some kind of medical or law drama. If you know nothing about the subject, you can be more easily impressed by some fancy jargon thrown in or dramatic music in the background. If you are trained in the subject, however, you can tell if the producers of the show are just employing smoke and mirrors, or if they are putting in the time to get the information right.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 3, 2016)

I really think it depends on your audience.  I've found that on FB and Instagram, since most of my "friends" and followers are actual friends or family then they "like" the photos that have people that they know in them.  They are not really interested in my ICM flower photos or really any type of abstract or landscape stuff (unless it's of a place they are familiar with).  But if I post a pic of my daughter or our dog doing something I think is cute, it gets tons of likes even if it's a crappy cell phone pic.  

On Flickr, which I've just started using very recently, all of my followers are fellow photography enthusiasts so I keep that mostly to my "serious" photos unless I am sharing some vacation pics on another site and I need to host them on Flickr.  I've found that there, the quality of the photo is more of a driver to how much attention it gets.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 3, 2016)

Sweet.  I'm totally on board with this.  I say round them all up and send them to re-education camps.  They must be taught to conform.  That's what art is all about, right?


----------



## Dikkie (Mar 3, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I really think it depends on your audience.  I've found that on FB and Instagram, since most of my "friends" and followers are actual friends or family then they "like" the photos that have people that they know in them.  They are not really interested in my ICM flower photos or really any type of abstract or landscape stuff (unless it's of a place they are familiar with).  *But if I post a pic of my daughter or our dog doing something I think is cute, it gets tons of likes even if it's a crappy cell phone pic. *
> 
> On Flickr, which I've just started using very recently, all of my followers are fellow photography enthusiasts so I keep that mostly to my "serious" photos unless I am sharing some vacation pics on another site and I need to host them on Flickr.  I've found that there, the quality of the photo is more of a driver to how much attention it gets.


Totally agree !
It's just that what's frustrating me sometimes.


----------



## Designer (Mar 3, 2016)

Dikkie said:


> I get the most likes on my most rubbish photos I put on the net.


So the "likes" really don't mean much, do they?


----------



## Designer (Mar 3, 2016)

limr said:


> I think it's kind of like watching some kind of medical or law drama.


I cannot watch any of the "police/detective" shows.  Not that I'm any kind of expert, but I see so many holes in the story that it is insulting.  Imagine what a real police detective thinks about them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 3, 2016)

Designer said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's kind of like watching some kind of medical or law drama.
> ...



I watch Hawaii Five-o for the scenery (the islands yes but also Alex O'Loughlin and Daniel Dae Kim).  It's pretty high on the Unintentional Comedy scale when it comes to holes in the story but fun to watch all the same.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2016)

Designer said:


> Dikkie said:
> 
> 
> > I get the most likes on my most rubbish photos I put on the net.
> ...


It's social media on an annonymous internet, does any of it mean much other than a pat on the ego?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2016)

Who cares what others like?  I take photos that *I* like.  

And if someone else _just happens_ to like it enough to pay me money for a copy, then I will not complain.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 3, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Who cares what others like?  I take photos that *I* like.



When we get to the camp I call top bunk.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares what others like?  I take photos that *I* like.
> ...




Where I camp, there ain't no bunks.  But you can sling a hammock in the tree if you like.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hammock sounds good.

Heck, I often prefer to see the bad shots I see on social media. These shots can tell more about life than a carefully done, thought out, planned shot by a photographer. That gives the photo a story that can so easily be lacking in that otherwise beautiful image made by the photographer.

I'm going to have to get some hooks so I don't have to tie so many knots to put up a hammock.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2016)

This is a hammock.






Nor a particularly "artistic" shot, but catches your attention.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 3, 2016)

Designer said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's kind of like watching some kind of medical or law drama.
> ...


I'm the same way. I like the Andy Griffith show though...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dikkie (Mar 3, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Dikkie said:
> ...


Well when talking to my friends about social media, most of them seem to find it important to get these likes, and it's human that it feels good when it strokes your ego. 

For me aswel, won't deny it... but the point is that for quick snapshots, it actually doesn't bother me much. If no one likes, I can understand it _because it was a rubbish shot. _It bothers me more in the other case.

For example... a shot where I spent lots of time to create it, put it online, no one seems to care about it. 5 minutes later I put a quick picture online of some st00pid laughing baby, immediately 20 likes! At that moment you think about why you're putting efforts in making decent photography if no one cares about it.



480sparky said:


> Who cares what others like?  I take photos that *I* like.


That's a very interesting way of thinking about it. 
Perhaps I care too much about feedback and other's opinions and stuff like that. 

What's even more important actually, is the time spent taking a photo, creating, editing...  without even putting it online. 
That satisfies me already a lot, ... but what's worth this kind of happiness if you don't share it with someone?


----------



## Designer (Mar 3, 2016)

Dikkie said:


> For example... a shot where I spent lots of time to create it, put it online, no one seems to care about it.


O.K., here's an idea:

Start a second page/album/website and put your best shots on there and call that page your "art photography".  So maybe they take the hint and start looking at them differently.

Call the first one "snapshots".


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 3, 2016)

People look for "the story" and photographers look for photo quality. If the photo tells "the story" they are interested, no story = no interest. Beauty is what you look for on vacation or at the museum, not in a photo anymore.
AND, don't get me started on TV Cop shows - like last night - Oh, 3 guys are shooting at me with automatic weapons but I'm supposed to die according to the script so I'll just step out in the open and face the bad guys as I raise my pathetic little 9mm Glock,....................


----------



## Designer (Mar 3, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> AND, don't get me started on TV Cop shows -


Oh, I started it, didn't I?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2016)

Dikkie said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


Perhaps you need to evaluate who you are shooting for and why.  If it is for the ego stroke shoot for the crowd.  If it is for you and what you want to produce then who cares?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 3, 2016)

Dikkie said:


> ...At that moment you think about why you're putting efforts in making decent photography if no one cares about it.



Either do it for money or do it because you love it (or both!) but don't do it hoping other people will care about it.  It's your passion, not theirs.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 3, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> People look for "the story" and photographers look for photo quality. If the photo tells "the story" they are interested, no story = no interest. Beauty is what you look for on vacation or at the museum, not in a photo anymore.



So just make sure you include a cat doing something silly in every landscape.  Bam.  Problem solved.



> AND, don't get me started on TV Cop shows - like last night - Oh, 3 guys are shooting at me with automatic weapons but I'm supposed to die according to the script so I'll just step out in the open and face the bad guys as I raise my pathetic little 9mm Glock,....................



Or my personal favorite, the guy that gets shot with a kevlar vest on, then jumps back up like it's nothing.  Right.. lol


----------



## otherprof (Mar 3, 2016)

Dikkie said:


> Hi peeps !
> 
> Just need to say that... I don't understand.
> 
> ...


That's why they sell vanilla, chocolate and strawberry . . .


----------



## snowbear (Mar 3, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I really think it depends on your audience.  I've found that on FB and Instagram, since most of my "friends" and followers are actual friends or family then they "like" the photos that have people that they know in them.




This is why anyone serious about art, be it photography or painting, *does not seek true critique from friends and family*.  Unless the friend or relative is fairly serious about art, themselves, or they are very honest, the are probably going to like whatever you do.


----------



## spiralout462 (Mar 3, 2016)

The only ones I want people to "like" are the ones which are framed with a price tag on them!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2016)

Discerning people tend to like things that other discerning people tend to like. In this town, microbrewed beers and ales are popular, and there is a lot of scorn for macrobrews from the big, old American or Canadian brands. We have hundreds of thousands of beer snobs here.

In my photo groups, the most Likes go to the best photos--those groups have a pretty high percentage of photo snobs in them, these are by-invitation, rather small FB groups of under 2,000 members each. However,on Facebook *in general,* I think that cute subjects (kittens,puppies, sunsets, babies, children, good selfies, or very charming nostalgic images from the film era) and fun photos, happy photos, very simple, unpretentious photos are the types of photos that are generally liked most often. If lots of people personally know the people in the photos, the likes can go through the roof.

In open, general,public Facebook posts, the simplest wedding announcement shot, or a first birthday cake smash shot, can easily tally ten dozen likes within a few hours.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 4, 2016)

Dikkie said:


> I get the most likes on my most rubbish photos I put on the net.
> 
> 
> And I get less appreciation for photos where I put tons of effort in it.



Don't put rubbish photos on the net. Then superficial people will have no choice but to like your best work if they need to like something.


----------



## Dikkie (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes, these are interesting things posted here.

Not for me personally, but in general.
I like to learn about how people behave in Social Media nowadays.
Analysing statistics and stuff,...

As I have to deal with Social Media in my current job aswel (online sales, which has nothing to do with photography).


Anyway, it is good to put things in perspective, and to exchange thoughts about it with others doing the same, like you guys.

In fact, it all depends on the audience you're targetting.
And the 'likes' you get weigh more in value depending on the person who likes, I think.
If an artist, or a good photographer likes your photo, it has more value than a like from someone who actually doesn't bother about anything.

Of course I create for myself. It's only *me* that needs to like it.
But I think it's nice to know that relevant people seem to like it too.
_"you're making it for yourself"_ ... ok, but am I relevant? Does it matter that I ever create?
Questions that matter...

Another important thing is: timing.


Reminds me of that musician Nick Drake, made specific singer-songwriter music in England, in an era (70's) where Punk was all the way to go.
In fact, he didn't reach audience, he sticked to his own idea of music.
If he made punk he would probably have been famous that time.
To make a long story short: he finally committed suicide. And many years later, his artwork has been picked up by someone. Right now, the audience loves his kind of music. He finally gets his likes, but sadly enough, he's can't enjoy it anymore.
He was just making his art at the wrong time.




> People look for "the story" and photographers look for photo quality. If the photo tells "the story" they are interested, no story = no interest. Beauty is what you look for on vacation or at the museum, not in a photo anymore.


So the perfect recipe for a strong photo is having a good story to tell in your photo, and create it with quality.
Making a series of it, and trying to get it into a museum.
Now we're getting somewhere, aren't we ?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 4, 2016)

This seems to fit this thread quite well.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't post crap. I don't post for the likes either, or the critiques. I post to show people what I've been shooting, maybe give others some ideas. I may post the same images on this forum, twitter, face book and instagram, a cross section of friends, people I don't know, and other photographers.  It doesn't matter to me if other people don't like what I have posted, everyone has opinions. I do get the biggest reactions to more dramatic images that I really worked for, or snapshots of my cats. It's personal taste.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 4, 2016)

I post on FB to share, on Flickr to share more, and on TPF to participate, share and get c&c.  Have to be mindful of which threads I participate in - lately.


----------

